# Redwood Burl Yarn Bowl



## gingerwood (Aug 11, 2013)

I turned the bowl normally, then drilled the hole for the yarn to feed through and cut down to it with a Japanese draw saw.  Then sanded and finished with 6 coats of Woodturner's finish and a coat of wax (outside only).  

My only problem is that it came loose and cracked a bit while I was sanding it.  I applied thin CA to the crack, which worked fine, except that the finish is darker  and clearly visible where the CA ran 

Most yarn bowls are ceramic, and have a curly Q where I have a straight slot and hole.  Anyone have any ideas on how to cut a swirl or at least a J into something like this, preferably with a hand saw?

Mickie


----------



## thewishman (Aug 11, 2013)

That is a nice bowl. I don't see any flaws when I look for them, just pretty wood with a nice finish.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 11, 2013)

gingerwood said:


> I turned the bowl normally, then drilled the hole for the yarn to feed through and cut down to it with a Japanese draw saw.  Then sanded and finished with 6 coats of Woodturner's finish and a coat of wax (outside only).
> 
> My only problem is that it came loose and cracked a bit while I was sanding it.  I applied thin CA to the crack, which worked fine, except that the finish is darker  and clearly visible where the CA ran
> 
> ...



G'day Mickie,

Well, I don't thing a hand saw can help you there, a CNC machine would do it easily but the setting up would be costly, only for a single piece so, the way I would do it is to draw what I want cut and then use a Dremel tool with a small touter bit, to slowly and gently cut through the wood, a little patience can go a long way...!

Good luck,

PS: I reckon that you done a very good job, so far...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 12, 2013)

If I understand what you want to do correctly,  you should be able to do that with a Spyral blade on a coping saw.


----------



## Alzey (Aug 12, 2013)

Great looking bowl. 

Another option would be to make the bottom of the J more V shaped than U shaped. Then you could drill a couple of small holes and use a coping saw or hack saw. No curves required.


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's what I'm talking about http://www.bestwayproducts.com


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Oops. Bestway Products Featuring the Wire Saw Blade With The Spiral Tooth


----------



## pensbydesign (Aug 12, 2013)

turn bowl part way round drill then finish turning the wood fibers should stay better in tack


----------



## KenV (Aug 12, 2013)

Ginger -- I had best luck with scroll saw blades (fine toothed blades) in a coping style saw.   Most coping saw blades have pen ends and coarse teeth.   I ended with a Knew Saw -- has  a "truss" style frame and holds plain end scroll saw blades.    

Frett saw works for smaller bowls, but needed more open depth and the Knew saw frame combined the open depth and fine toothed blades.  

And yup -- tried to do it with my scroll saw without the success I was looking for, and had fair luck with a small Japanese style key hole saw, but lots of cleanup by hand.


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 12, 2013)

It looks great and perfect, no sign of the crack. The great finish made the grains really pop. Great job!


----------



## gingerwood (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks guys,  I will definitely see about acquiring a spiral coping saw blade for the next one.


----------

